
Where does energy go in clipped sine waves? - chmaynard
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2020/05/20/clipped-sine-waves/
======
simonblack
Heat. Assuming that is that you're clipping a waveform that is already
existing.

However, clipping usually occurs because an energy source is incapable of
supplying the full energy required to produce a full, clean wave. In other
words, low-powered amplifiers clip the waveform because they can't produce the
voltage/current required.

That's why (say) a 200 watt hifi amp doesn't produce a 'louder' sound than a 5
watt amp, but gives a 'cleaner' sound because all of those little high-energy
transients don't get clipped off.

